# SUmmer leauge game tommorrow on ESPN!!



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

2PM EST this tuesday(tommorrow) on ESPN2, the Spurs/Magic game will be televised!

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvlistings/index?date=20020716

Players you will wanna watch will be Altron Jackson(A 6'7 SG/SF with a plethora of offensive skills),Jason Hart(Made the team last year prolly not gonna this year with Speedy on board but he has NBA talent),Stephen Jackson and Charles Smith.

SOme cats to follow on the Magic team are rookies Ryan Humphery and Smush Parker.

Let's discuss the game here!


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I like Smith's game (Charles that is ). I think he can make to be a good replacement for Ferry and back up Bowen at the SF position. 

Do any of you guys remember that game last year in Washington?? Smith went crazy against them! :yes:


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I can't wait for the game!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I am going to watch the game for sure no matter what unless i have to work on the car.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/celtics/news/sl02_day2.html#game1

Good game, but unfortunately we didn't have the power to finish it.


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

Kedrick Brown dominated. So did Forte.  The Boston squad was just too talented for our weak squad.

Jackson and Mcaskill looked decent though.:dead:


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree, HoopsAve. 

Hey, are you a Spurs fan?


----------

